# Beluga Brats & Burgers



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi all my computer is dead so I dont get on much & miss everyone.

Finally got Beluga into the butcher along with a couple of wethers. The order on her was half brats & half ground but butcher made mistake...he did the half & half job on the wether. I did bring home a lb of fresh ground & was it ever incredible!
Anyhow she was 145 hanging & might have been 180 or so live. She was a 3yr old spinster. In some ways maybe the mistake will turn out to be a blessing as we've never eaten any over a few months old, so we will get to compare older meat with the young stuff.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Do post how it tastes. My DH and I are looking at getting a couple meat goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

hey....nancy d...... I was wondering where you went to......glad you are OK.....

Sorry about the mistake of the cuts.....but glad it worked out.... Glad to see ya back..... :wink: :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Toth :wink: well not having a home computer I seem to get more done. 

Shelly we got to taste some brats this summer from some one elses goat & it was out of this world!! 
The fresh ground from the wether was very very mild we had never had it ground before only steaks chops roasts etc.
I could go on & on about how great tasting as well as how super nutritional it is; it's higher in protein & iron than any other meats & lower in cholesteral and fat.
You might be able to find some in an Hispanic market if you want to try it but yeah you guys go get yourselfs a couple of them! :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Eventually I want to try goat -- just havent had the opportunity. Glad it turned out well


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have had goat...a 6 month old Alpine wether that my mom couldn't sell. It's been awhile since then but I do remember it being "soft and buttery" tasting. I have issues with eating critters I know, unless they tick me off! Then I have no problem AT ALL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Toth


 Your welcome ... :wink: :greengrin:


----------

